# Izabelle



## katt (Jul 22, 2007)

i had somehow known from the day i got izabelle that i would be making this post. my sickly little girl, but as time went on and my attachment grew to her, i dreaded it.

now the dread is reality, and the world has lost one more truely wonderfull bunny.

as many people know izabelle was a spur of the moment rescue type thing. i had talked to a lady about some baby bunnies she had, one sounded like a dead look-a-like to my heart bunny trixie, and i wanted to go see her. what i found was 5 babies in a cage, around the age of 4 or 5 weeks old. the owners had little to no rabbit information, and were feeding these babies pellets and baby carrots. izabelle was the runt of the litter about 2/3 the size of the other babies, and extremly sickly looking. i knew instantly she was comming home with me.

2 days later, izabelle was in the vets, she had a sneeze and a click in her breathing. . . 2 different anti-biotics later we corrected that issue but was fighting nature. she simply wasn't gaining weight, and was losing more fur daily. she stopped growing 3 weeks after i got her, and although she was spunky, she simply wasn't right.

i worked today, and will admit, that besides checking her food and water and commenting about how it was time to change the litter box, i didn't pay any attention to her before leaving for work this morning. tonight when i got home i noticed nothing out of place, she was in her box in the cage (a common occurance), and i quickly left the house to go to the store. when i got back my roommate and i were putting away the food when i began to hear this terrible weezing noise, it was so loud that you could hear it across the apartment. . . we both knew instantly that it was izabelle. going over to her cage i picked her lifeless body up and held her for a short time until her life gave out. we are simply devestated. 










































there was a sweetness in her that i have never found in any of my previous rabbits. she loved to just cuddle with you, just curl right in and give you kisses till the end of time. she just seemed to love everything, and everybody. she would be out running around and by calling out "izabelle!" she would bound over to you, binkieing, the entire time till she reached you and smoothered you in kisses. she just loved life.



















i know she is in a better place, i know i did everything i could have done, and sitting with her those final moments was more comfort then many rabbits will every get on their deathbed. but my heart is broken. i just sat there with my roommate by my side crying "i couldn't save her, i couldn't save her". so much of her death brought me straight back to trixie's death, and the lost feeling i had then. i won't lie and say that izabelle was a heart bunny of mine, i simply can't. but she ment so much to me. it hurts, it all just hurts so much.






good-bye my baby girl


----------



## aurora369 (Jul 22, 2007)

I am so sorry! Little Izabelle was so sweet.

She had a good life with you and she was happy. She's now in a place where she's healthy and happy.

Binky free little girl.

--Dawn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Izabelle. 

:bigtears:

She was a very special little girl and she was very lucky to have been found by you. 

Binky free, Izabelle

:rainbow:


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh Katt, I'm so sorry. You put so much love into that little girl and she knew it. Binky free little baby.


----------



## polly (Jul 22, 2007)

I am so sorry Katt, :rainbow:


----------



## ellissian (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry katt.  

Binkie free sweet Izabelle.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 22, 2007)

I Am so sorry. She was loved.


----------



## katt (Jul 22, 2007)

thank you for your kind words all.

it helps, having someone there that understands


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 22, 2007)

Katt, I'm so sorry for your loss...Izabelle looked like such a wonderful little personality. From your description of her (and her picture) she reminds me very much of Lucky, the bunny I had for two weeks. Like your Izabelle, he was sick when I got him, but he had such a huge personality...would come when called, followed me around the house, as soon as I got up in the morning he was right there at my feet, trying to climb up my leg. He was so enthusiastic despite being ill, and like Izabelle, he loved life. He was a mini-rex, same color as your Izabelle too....and when he died in my arms, I felt such a terrible heaviness in my heart. I felt I'd lost a very close friend.

I think I know just what you mean about her not being your 'heart bunny', but still being devastated upon losing her. I suspect that many bunnies who come to us are only here for a short time, but the impact they have is just overwhelming when they do go. I believe that on a spiriitual level, Izabelle chose you as her mom, as she knew you were the one who would be able to give to her the enormous amount of love she would need...and she was there to help you out in some way as well. Bless her sweet little spirit...and may she now be running free on the other side of the Bridge, playing with all the others who crossed before her. 

I'll ask Raph to make sure she's looked after up there....


:hug2:


----------



## Haley (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh Katie, Im so sorry to hear this. You gave her so much love while she was with you that she would not have ever known had you not taken her home that day. 

She was a special little girl. Rest in Peace sweetIzabelle :rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 22, 2007)

I am so sorry, Katt. Without you, she would never have made it this far, and judging by the photos, she was happy while she was here with you.

R.I.P. Little Izabelle 

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh god Katt, I'm so sorry. She was such a precious little girl.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 22, 2007)

Katt, I'm so sorry. You gave her a great life in the time you had her, and she knows that.

RIP Izabelleink iris:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 22, 2007)

:bigtears:

I feel for your loss.

Binkie free Izabelle.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 22, 2007)

Tears came from my eyes as soon as I signed onto the forum and saw Izabelle's name in the Rainbow Bridge section. She was so special and had an amazing story. You gave her more than she had ever know. I am sure she thanks you for that. She got to leave for bunny heaven, right after being in her mommy's arms.


Rest in Peace and keep those binkies going, precious Izabelle :rainbow::rabbithop.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh Im so sorry she didnt make it Katt - you really did everything you could and you probably extended her life a great deal with the care and love that you gave. She had quality of life that most wouldnt have provided and you didnt walk away from her even though you knew that she would be a challange. Izabelle found her place to live out her days with the person who would give her the best. 

Rest in peace little girl 
xoxox


----------



## JimD (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry 

...binky free little one...

ray::rainbow:

~Jim


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 22, 2007)

Extending my arms in a hug.{{katt}} I'm glad she had that time with you and did not die unloved (unwanted). The pictures brought tears, TF


----------



## katt (Jul 22, 2007)

once again, thank you all for your words of kindness. . . they really help.

it is hard knowing how much time, energy, money, and love i put into her. . . i just wanted to make her better.

like i said, we really knew it was comming, my roommate and i even talked about putting her to sleep if she continued to get worse. it is hard to explain, but she just didn't thrive. the minute we took her off nutrical, the *tiny* about of weight she may have put on would vanish almost instantly. . . her fur was a constant battle as well. she just kept on losing it. . .

after much talk with my parents and my roommate we have come to this conclusion:

it is rare for breeders who are breeding for the astrex (curly) coat to get a curly coated baby, the gene is hard to come by, yet this family who has a couple of rabbits magically gets a litter with at least 4 babies with the full out astrex coat (there were more babies in the litter that had been sold before i saw them). . . anyway, i think that they had a father/daughter, mother/son, or brother/sister (my vote is on the brother/sister) breeding, and izabelle, in all her oddity was a product of incest gone bad. i think that genetically she was off, physically she was also off (i don't think her internal systems were working right)

i think she was doomed from the start.

and that is why people that don't know anything about rabbits shouldn't breed the ones they own.

i miss my little girl, but if my theory is correct, i am happy that she is at peace now. . . free of all health problems . . .

again, thank you everyone. . .

i am happy that i got the short time i did with her, i am happy that i was allowed to have that moment in my life were i was touched by such a great bunny.

i felt so bad for herman and winnie last night, they knew that something was wrong while i was holding her in my bed while she died, they were locked in their cage, and just wanted to come out and comfort me. . . i kept them locked all night, something i almost never do, i just couldn't handle sleeping with them right after izabelle died. . . but now, that is all i want, to cuddle with my angels. . .


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jul 24, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. These breeders are just awful. Thank goodness that you saved Izabelle and were able to give he so much love in her short life.

Binky free Izabelle ma belle x


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh god, im so sorry.

Tears started swelling in my eyes as soon as I saw this.

I feel so bad about this, and I didn't even know her, so I can't imagine the pain your going through.

Binky Free small little angel, you were so loved ink iris:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh god, im so sorry.

Tears started swelling in my eyes as soon as I saw this.

I feel so bad about this, and I didn't even know her, so I can't imagine the pain your going through.

Binky Free small little angel, you were so loved ink iris:


----------



## f_j (Jul 24, 2007)

I am so, so sorry. I couldn't even reply to this when I first read it because I got so emotional. I know what it's like to lose a young bunny and it is just so hard. My thoughts are with you. Izabelle was very lucky to have you.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry Katt :tears2:, in the short time you had little Izabelle you made her life as great as could be, it's not fair that sometimes they have to leave us so early, but now she is at peace without any pain.:hug1

:rip:Izabelle.


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

thank you all, this thread offers comfort. it was hard last night to take her cage down. . . i was putting it off, not wanting to take it down, but i had to last night. i let herman out running around, he went straight to the cage, and just sat there looking at it like "wow, something is wrong here". he just sat there for about 5 minutes, then kinda sulked away. . .

anyway, thank you all for your words of comfort. . .


----------



## ellissian (Jul 25, 2007)

I know exactly what you you are going through right now, it hurts so bad especially babies so young. 

Maybe our babies have met up at Rainbow Bridge and are playing together.

It's a nice thought (well, for me it is).


----------

